# Cams problem sensing stones



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,
I have recently purchased a Cams rhinestone setting machine and I am having an intermittent problem. There are times when the gun nozzle has picked up a stone, but didn't recognize that it had, so, instead of placing the stone, it tries to pick up another (which of course it can’t because it is already holding one). It continued to do this until it assumed the hopper is empty and then it stops with the buzzer sounding. Once it stops, it drops the stone it is holding, so I simply hit 'set' and it continues. It did this about 5 times on less than 200 stones (stopping and having to restart). I am sure this is some sort of adjustment but not sure exactly which adjustment. I would very much appreciate any advice anyone has!

Thanks very much!

Sue (Poni-girl)


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Sue,

ColDesi is now handling support for all CAMS users in North America as we were awarded the North American exclusive territory back in March. If you want to PM me I can give you details on getting yourself set up as a customer in our support system.

Thanks,


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't realize that we had gotten the documentation for support put up our website when I responded above. 

If you are a CAMS user in North America you can get free phone support from ColDesi for your machine & software (and potentially an extension of your warranty) by filling out the form at this link:

ColDesi Support Request

Hope this helps!


----------



## StitchesNbling (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Sue,

Did you ever find out the solution to this problem? I have spoken with support at ColDesi and we haven't been able to solve this issue. We have adjusted the alignment of the gun at the pick up point of the stone as well as adjusted the Parameter settings. I also have a horrible time with the gun just skipping stones. Have you ever encountered this issue?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

What type or brand of stone are you using?what size stone are you using?


----------



## StitchesNbling (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Fads,

I have adjusted the vacuum sensor (p1 & p2), I have 6 bars, checked for blockages and can't find anything in the nozzle tip, elbow of the swing gun or surrounding tubes. I'm so frustrated. I have to pay someone full time just to fix transfers that are missing a third of their stones. I'm so busy right now, I have to run the designs even though the machine isn't working properly. I can't afford to sit on an idle machine. 

I am using korean stones and rhinestuds. I find that the studs are the worst, and magazine #4 seems to skip stones more than the other magazines. Could it be a setting or an adjustment needed for the magazine? 

Thanks for the help!!!

StitchesNBling


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

What is the pressure reading when you have a stone and when you don't? If you can stop it when it has a stone and take the stone out and put a piece of paper over the nozzle and see what the reading is. 

How far is the pickup nozzle from the stone? if the nut is not tight the nozzle can move up and then when it gets a stone it will net be centered on the nozzle even if you have it calibrated.


An easy test is the following to see if it is the mag.

Change the Magazine in 4 to a different size calibrate the mag. and see if it still does it.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

Hi Flip,

I talked to Coldesi and they walked me through the re-aligment process for all the parameters on the gun and that seemed to fix the problem. BTW, the guy was amazingly patient and helpful. I do still however have situations where stones aren't being placed in the staging slot of the hopper in the first place. This seems to happen with the ss6 stones the most but I also use mostly ss 6 stones in my designs so it could be just as much a problem with the other sizes. I may have as many as 10 in a row with no stone and have not found a solution for that. It does not compromise the end design it is just annoying because it slows done production time significantly!

Thanks, Sue


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, 

This happens with our CAMS if the stone level in the hopper is too low or too high.


----------



## StitchesNbling (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Scott. We finally figured out it was the Parameter setting for the SS10 stones. It was set too high. I appreciate the feedback and help!!

Flip


----------



## chrio34 (Apr 19, 2010)

There are a few reasons where the machine will skip over a stone and not place it

1) there is a clog in the gun nozzle of the Swing Gun which will choke off vacuum ability If you go to your 
OUTPUT menu and arrow over to the last dot on the right just under the numbr "0" and prss SET. Then
see what the number is displayed on the vacuum sensor. If it is higher than 44.0, then you have a clog
in thee nozzl tip, the fitting which holds the vacuum tube, or in the tubing. 

2) Vacuum Sensor P1 and P2 pressure settings are incorrect. To set follow the easy math below:

- Go to OUTPUT and arrow over to the last DOT under "0" and Press SET. Write that number down 
and call it N1 (short for Number value 1) This number will be around 40.0. Now Place a Small peice of 
paper on the tip of the gun nozzle and read the new higher number on the vacuum sensor and write it 
down, regard this number as N2 (This number will be around 86.0. Once you have these numbers we 
can find our P1 and P2 values by doing this.

N2 - N1 = ? 
? Divided by 3 = ? 
? + N1 = P2 Value for 6 color machine, 
this number is P1 for all other machine (1V2P and 4H3P Machines) 

For the P1 Number for 6 color machines is P2 - 1.0
For the P2 number for th 2 Color and 4 Head Cams it is P1 - 1.0

3) Gun to Stone alignment is slightly off center and too much air wrapping around the stone through the
angled cuts of the stone and then just falls off the nozzle, But this is usually found on Heavier stones 
like SS16 or higher stones.

4) Swing Gun Nozzle tip has worn out. SS06 stones fit perfectly within th cup of th nozzle tip and will start
chewing away the interior of the nozzle tip making it wider and too much air wraps around the stone 
and causing the gun nozzle not to have enough hold on the stone. This is usually only seen when 
running SS06 stones and does not happen on SS10 or higher stones.

5) Vacuum genrators for the Swing Gun is dirty inside cutting down vacuum to the gun. This affects all 
stone sizes. The Vacuum Generators on a 6 color and 4 Head CAMS are mounted bhind the Gun Units.
and can be recognized by their Copper pipe comming out of the top of it. 

Your CAMS machine creates vacuum through what is called Venturi Process, Anyone driving in a car with a smoker realizes that when you roll down the window the smoke exits th car. Scientifically it is the velocity of air passing over an open space creates a vacuum in that open space. Your Vacuum generator works on this same principle. Air is forced into 1 end of the vacuum generator and that air passes over a opening at th vacuum generators mid point where the vacuum is created, excess air continues on out the copper piping. 

Your Air compressor creates air from outside resources, and that air is populated with Micro Particles, Lint, Dust, Dirt, Spores etc.. Well all that is fed into the machine and through those vacuum generators where the dirt will settle and build up around that mid point port, making it hard for vacuum to remain constant and strong. These vacuum genrators should be removed, and cleaned on a yearly cycle. 

Your machine has 2 vacuum generators one for each gun. And they are stacked one on top of each other on a 1V6P and 4H3P machine. On a 1V2P machin thy are located at the rear of the machine and can be acessed for rmoval by removing the shell of th machine, and they are not stacked. They are next to each other. For 1V6P and 4H3p machines, rmove the 1 Black Allen screw that mounts it, and carefully disconnect the 2 tubes from their fittings. Once in hand remove all the fittings and then open it and thoroughly clean all the dirt and dust that is built up in there, Then remount the fittings and insert the tubes and remount to the machine.

Hope this helps
Allen Gripton
ColDesi Cams Technician


----------



## chrio34 (Apr 19, 2010)

Under the Parts Feeder plate there are two white objects. These are called Ball Plungers and are spring loaded. They are designed to dampen the affects of the Parts Feeder motors vibration so the stones do not vibrate out of the plate. Since these ball plungrs are all threaded, over time th will start to lower deeper into the plate and away from the plate and the result is more vibration to the plate.

Often Times you can adjust them with your fingers just ensure they are even with each other. If notyou can adjust them with a small regular screw driver at the back side of the ball plunger. On a 1V2P machine this access area is found at the back side of the magazine, locate an access hol on each side of the motor, Turn them very slightly since a small turn is allot. Adjust until the pressure agains the plate is lik this, Rotate the plate counter clockwise at the wheel knob, when your hand comes off the whel knob the plate stops. It should also feel smooth in rotating the plate, if it feels too tight then lower the plungers just a slight and test again.

For 1V6P machines and 4H3P, often times you will have to remove the hopper from th magazine turret to gt to the back of the ball plungers. To do this, Empty your stones and rmove the plate. Undr th plate find the 4 allen screws (4mm) and remove thm and the hopper will dismount from the magazine, Disconnect the caonnector from the parts feeder motor and re attach your plate and adjust the ball plungers, Be sure that the ball plungrs are the same height first before making any other adjustments.

Often times the ball plungers are just unevencausing the plate to teeter in the hopper, When the gun comes down to take a stone it pushes on one side of the plat whn grabbing a stone, making other stones pop out of their holes. So make them even first by brnging the lower one up to the same height as the higher one then feel what the pressure is on the Plate.

Hope this helps
Allen Gripton
ColDesi CAMS Tech.


----------



## royalthreadz (Oct 31, 2011)

Don-ColDesi said:


> I didn't realize that we had gotten the documentation for support put up our website when I responded above.
> 
> If you are a CAMS user in North America you can get free phone support from ColDesi for your machine & software (and potentially an extension of your warranty) by filling out the form at this link:
> 
> ...


I don't see Decor S40-1H2C as a choice.
Please advise because I have the same problem, my gun doesn't sense stones & I see almost no support for my machine. If you could, start with a link to a manual I can download so I can teach myself while I await service/support.


----------



## glitzandglamour (May 10, 2010)

royalthreadz said:


> I don't see Decor S40-1H2C as a choice.
> Please advise because I have the same problem, my gun doesn't sense stones & I see almost no support for my machine. If you could, start with a link to a manual I can download so I can teach myself while I await service/support.


Do you have the DECOR rhinestone machine?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

royalthreadz said:


> I don't see Decor S40-1H2C as a choice.
> Please advise because I have the same problem, my gun doesn't sense stones & I see almost no support for my machine. If you could, start with a link to a manual I can download so I can teach myself while I await service/support.


Hi Ace,

The Decor is not a CAMS machine. You need to get support for that machine frmo the distributor - MESA Distributors.

Hope this helps!


----------



## detgz (Apr 3, 2013)

rhinestonetransf said:


> What is the pressure reading when you have a stone and when you don't? If you can stop it when it has a stone and take the stone out and put a piece of paper over the nozzle and see what the reading is.
> 
> How far is the pickup nozzle from the stone? if the nut is not tight the nozzle can move up and then when it gets a stone it will net be centered on the nozzle even if you have it calibrated.
> 
> ...


Scott, 
You had mentioned how far the gun was coming down......This is something that I have been wondering...Even though I am not having issues I know that I easily could at anytime. On my 1v-6p the tip of the gun is coming down but not far enough to touch the stone. which is allowing some stones to be placed irregularly. Please let me know how to fix this thank you


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I am sure Scott or Allen will answer to you but in the mean time I will tell what I know about this:

1.) The nozzle tip is spring loaded. It can move in and out about 2-3 millimeters. Sometimes the tip can stuck pushed-in and you lose this 2-3 millimeters from the length of the gun.

2.) At the top section of the swing gun there is a screw with a nut. You can adjust the swing gun with it.

I hope this helps...


----------

